# snapshot is corrupt.



## balanga (Oct 23, 2022)

I read somewhere that if I get the above error msg, I should try a different server for portsnap.

Any advice on which I should try?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 23, 2022)

Just pull from git.
E.g. my small script works fine,
cat ports_git_first_time_2022Q4 

```
rm -r /usr/ports/* /usr/ports/.??*
cd /usr/ports/
git clone --branch 2022Q4 https://git.FreeBSD.org/ports.git /usr/ports
mkdir /usr/ports/distfiles
mkdir /usr/ports/packages
```


----------



## balanga (Oct 24, 2022)

> error: RPC failed; curl 52 Empty reply from server
> fatal: error reading section header 'shallow-info'


----------

